# I moved and lost my instruction book on the Laborett test



## Reef12 (May 20, 2008)

So I was wondering if anybody knows where to download a copy of the Tetra Laborett Test kit.

Thanks a bunch.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Reef12 (May 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

Is that the one with PH, GH, Nitrite and Ammonia?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

have you tried contacting tetra directly???

http://www.tetrafish.com/contactus.aspx

looked through the sight, couldn't find anything other than a basic summary


----------



## Reef12 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks I did and got the answer plus another guy sent me a way to get them.


----------

